# Hairless



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Off work so have a bit of time to share.Hairless are one of my favorites.
Litter from a mating of hairless x normal coated which produced one hairless and 2 fuzzy type young








Adult pair from hairless x normal coat.They have a newborn litter which I hope will have a nice hairless buck in.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are so adorable!


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

such cuties!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Oooooo yay! I'm so glad there are some more people on here that love hairless!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

love hairless cats to :love1


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

They are adorable - do they have whiskers at all?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no whiskers at all on them or on the fuzzy ones.Any born with whiskers are normal mice in this particular hairless line and not carriers of the hairless gene either.I think there are a few hairless genes and some probably have whiskers,maybe curly ones.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In the US, both our fuzzies and our "true" hairless have whiskers, that's fz/fz and hr/hr respectively. Neat that y'all's don't!


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

Laigaie that's really interesting to know - I wonder if there two varieties of hairless are compatible.

I do think these are really lovely.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Its interesting that you get hairless/fuzzy out of the first crossing to normal coats. I think you mentioned somewhere on here its in fact a dominant hairless gene you have?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes it is which has helped to keep them relatively healthy.I rarely do any hairless x hairless matings these days.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Love these. Still.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

oooh, i never liked hairless before, but I'll have to change my mind in the ones with a broken pattern. I love the last 2!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well as it happens








this will be my new buck providing he grows on well.


----------

